
The Xbox One Is Garbage and the Future Is Bullshit (2015) - smacktoward
http://adequateman.deadspin.com/the-xbox-one-is-garbage-and-the-future-is-bullshit-1736054579
======
djsumdog
Wow...that was a terrible, over-sensationalized, long, useless ran. TL;DR
don't bother.

~~~
yowza
Really? I found it entertaining.

